# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Kultura shqipetare

## kultura shq.

]Pershendeje miq...Neqoftse kerkoni apo deshironi te dini historin e shqiperis apo te disa vendeve te huaja na kontaktni.
Keto informacione mund ti gjeni vetem ne facebook(kultura shqipetare)dhe ketu.Ne faqe te tjera nuk gjinden keto informacione.
Ne dote jemi vazhdimisht aktiv duke postuar disa te dhena.
Ndersa ne qoftse deshironi te dhena plus ather na kontaktoni me nje mesazh...

JU FALEMINDERIT :perqeshje:

----------


## drague

> ]Pershendeje miq...Neqoftse kerkoni apo deshironi te dini historin e shqiperis apo te disa vendeve te huaja na kontaktni.
> Keto informacione mund ti gjeni vetem ne facebook(kultura shqipetare)dhe ketu.Ne faqe te tjera nuk gjinden keto informacione.
> Ne dote jemi vazhdimisht aktiv duke postuar disa te dhena.
> Ndersa ne qoftse deshironi te dhena plus ather na kontaktoni me nje mesazh...
> 
> JU FALEMINDERIT


pse vdiqen  ne te na e kallxosh ti historine e Shqiperise.ku nuk na ha morrtja ne

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Mjer ne qe do mesojme historine tone ne facebook!

----------


## MarkoBerberi

KULTURA DHE QYTETËRIMI - Branko Merxhani       
           1. Gjer sot sështë shkruar në gjuhën tonë një analizë pak a shumë e mirë për këto dy fjalë,që ne përdorim me të shkruar e me të folur mbase njëmijë herë çdo ditë. Se çpërfaqësojnë këto dy fjalë të veçanta,sna intereson dhe kaq këtu. Po ajo që ka rëndësi krejt themelore për të kuptuar më mirë tendencat qëndrore të ideologjisë neo-shqiptare është caktimi i lidhjeve dhe i pikave të përbashkëta në mes të këtyre dy fjalëve.
          2. Në mes të kulturës dhe qytetërimit ka një pikë që i bashkon dhe një pikë që i ndan. Pika që i bashkon është se si kultura po aq edhe qytetërimi përmbajnë tërësinë e socialitetit të turmave njerëzore. Me fjalët tërësi e socialitet kuptojmë jetët shoqërore të ndryshme,jetën fetare,ligjore,ekonomike,gjuhësore e shkencore. Tërësisë  së këtyre jetëve shoqërore të ndryshme mund ti  japim emrin sa të kulturës po aq edhe të qytetërimit. Kjo është pika që i bashkon.
          Po cilat janë pikat që i ndajnë?
          3. a-Kultura është KOMBËTARE, kurse Qytetërimi është NDËRKOMBËTAR. Kulturë do të thotë një mbledhje harmonike e jetës fetare,morale, ligjore, estetike, gjuhësore,ekonomike dhe shkencore të një populli të vetëm. Kurse Qytetërimi do të thotë socialiteti i qenieve shoqërore të shumë popujve,që janë të një bote. Bie fjala,popujt e Evropës dhe të Amerikës janë të një bote të perbashkët,që formon qarkun e madh të QYTETËRIMIT PERËNDIMOR. Po brenda në qarkun e këtij qytetërimi kemi një tok kulturash të veçanta e më vete: Kulturën gjermane,angleze,franceze etj.
          4- b-Qytetërimi është tërësia e fakteve shoqërore që realizohen me anë të metodës dhe ushqehen nga vullnete individuale të ndryshme. Njohjet tona fetare e shkencore sa edhe njohjet e teoritë tona për moralin, ligjet, artet e bukura, ekonominë,gjuhën etj., janë përfundimi i përpjekjeve individuale dhe krijime të metodës e të vullnetit. Kurse kultura dhe veprat e saj nuk janë realizuar as me anë të metodës,as nga vullneti i individëve. Veprat e kulturës sjanë ARTIFICIALE. Janë kudo të ndryshme, më vete, të thjeshta dhe origjinale. Si jeta organike e kafshëve dhe e bimëve që zhvillohet vetvetiu dhe në një mënyrë krejt natyrale, kështu edhe veprat e kulturës kanë një ritëm të tyre të veçantë e krejt natyral organizimi e zhvillimi.
          5.  Le të marrim si shembull GJUHËN. Gjuha është një organizim mendor  i veçantë, që punon sipas ligjeve të saj natyrale. Domethënë sështë një gjë që fabrikohet nga individët me anë të metodës. Ne sndërrojmë dot asnjë fjalë të saj. Sjemi në gjendje të ndërrojmë asnjë rregull të saj, që lind nga natyra e saj. Fjalët dhe rregullat e gjuhës ndërrojnë vetvetiu. Përpara këtij ndërrimi ne jemi vetëm shikues. Ajo që mund të bëjnë individët në gjuhë është ti shtojnë disa terma të reja. Këto terma të reja që të fitojnë cilësinë e një fjale të re duhet më parë të pranohen nga të gjithë. Termi i ri, vetëm kur të pranohet nga një grup profesional, fiton cilësinë e një fjale kolektive. Po që të hyjë në fjalor dhe të bëhet e përgjithshme,duhet ta pranojë një popull i tërë. Po çdo term i ri nuk e ka këtë fat.
          6. Tani mund të arrijmë në përfundime. Kultura lyp qenien e një solidariteti të sinqertë dhe të një harmonie të thellë në mes të fazave dhe shfaqjeve të ndryshme të tërësisë së jetës shoqërore të një populli. Kjo harmoni thua se mungon krejt në elementët e qytetërimit. Bile fjala, qytetërimi shqiptar i sotëm është një përzierje e përbërë nga institucione të ndryshme: muslimanizmi,kristianizmi, të gjitha varietet e ndikimit turk dhe pak evropianizëm. Është e pamundur të përfundojmë në një tërësi harmonike me këto elemente me shumë forma dhe bile shumë herë në kundërshtim në mes tyre. Po një qytetërim, që të fitojë një unitet harmonik, duhet të shartohet me një kulturë kombëtare. Bile fjala, qytetërimi i anglezëve të sotëm është i shartuar me kulturën angleze.
          7. Po ka edhe një tjetër lidhje në mes të kulturës dhe qytetërimit. Kultura është nisja. Një popull që të fitojë një fuqi politike duhet më parë nga të gjitha të krijojë një kulturë të lartë. Siç thotë edhe një filozof i madh i ditëve tona: Trutë, kur zhvillohen tepër dhe befas,e prishin karakterin. Ajo që është truri për individin është edhe qytetërim për shoqërinë. Prandajsikundër zhvillimi i tepërt i truve e prish karakterin e individit, ashtu edhe zhvillimi i nxituar i një qytetërimi e dërrmon kulturën kombëtare dhe i dërrmon kombet.
          8. Thamë se kultura është nisja. Përpjekjet politike në mes të një populli me kulturë të shëndoshë po me qytetërim të prishur dhe të një populli me kulturë të prishur po me qytetërim të shëndoshë, përfundojnë kurdoherë ne favor të popullit të parë. Kultura triumfon kurdoherë. Këtë na mëson tërë historia. Kultura është ndergjegjia, qytetërimi është mendja. Për jetën kombëtare janë të domosdoshme që të dyja. Ndërgjegjia na dëfton: Përse?  në, kurse mendia na dëfton: Si?  në. E para na jep idealin,e dyta na jep një mënyrë logjike jete. Po ideali është çdo gjë. Nacionalizmi vetëm me anë të kulturës shpjegohet dhe vetëm me anë të saj dallohet. Kultura e një kombi është jeta shpirtërore e tij, që përfaqëson të gjithë njerëzit që rrojnë brenda në të.
          9. Për ne,nacionalizëm do të thotë fitimi i një ndërgjegjeje kombëtare, domethënë mishërimi i ndjenjave dhe ideve kombëtare. As raca,as balta,as edhe gjuha,të mara veç e veç,ose tok të gjitha, nuk arrijnë të japin themelin e një ideali kombëtar. Rrojmë shekuj me rradhë në këtë baltë, flasim shekuj me rradhë këtë gjuhë; mirëpo u desh një rast i veçantë ngjarjesh historike të papritura që të bëjmë shtet dhe të dukemi se jemi një komb. Po ideal i jetës kombëtare na mungon edhe sot. Ky ideal nuk lind as në damarët,as në gurët, as edhe me fjalët më të bukura të gjuhës së njerëzve. Vetëm shpirti pjell ideale.
          Nacionalizmi është një ide, është një lidhje morale, një besë: një fuqi dhe triumf i njerëzimit.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

A shisni Like per Shkendijen ?

----------

